# محاضرات تحليل إنشاءات3 للدكتور عاطف العراقي



## eng abdallah (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه محاضرات لمادة تحليل إنشاءات 3

للدكتور / عاطف عراقي - كلية الهندسة - جامعة الزقازيق

الروابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/JQWASAkR/sharing.html

أو

http://www.4shared.com/dir/zFsnIVF4/____.html


----------



## eng abdallah (8 فبراير 2009)

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## amrnijad (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 


وبجد ما دام الدكتور عاطف هو اللي بيشرح يبقي المنهج كدا سهل وزي الفل والدكتور عاطف استاذنا كلنا 


م/على درويش


----------



## amrnijad (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي م عبدالله 
لو سمحت بسؤال هل هذه كل المحاظرات للدكتور عاطف عراقي عن التحليل الأنشائي المتواجده في الانترنت ؟ وهل  لديك محاظرات أخرى؟ لاني اراك تضع عنوان انشائات 3 اين 1 و 2؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 فبراير 2009)

محاضرات رائعه جزاك الله خيراً وجزا الاستاذ الدكتور عاطف العراقي عنا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سكر (9 فبراير 2009)

بجد لالدكتور عاطف احسن دكتور اتعاملت معاه فى الكيله ومن حسن حظى انو درس ليا وربنا يجزيه خير وينفعه بعلمه


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (9 فبراير 2009)

الله عليكم يام عبد الله و د عاطف حقيقى اى مهندس يعى هذه المحاضرات بفهم ووعى تام توازى وتساوى دراسات متقدمه فى الانشاءات


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2009)

محاضرات ممتازة بلا شك.. أشكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع، والأخوة الذين وضعوها بين أيدينا مسبقاً في هذا الملتقى.. كما أوجه تحية للدكتور عاطف العراقي دون أن أراه.. جزاه الله خيراً ونفع به.. 

ولكن لي مداخلة بسيطة، أنا شخصياً ولغرض أو لآخر، استفدت كثيراً من هذه المحاضرات.. ولكن من خلال اطلاعي على إحداها وهي المحاضرة التي تشرح طريقة توزيع العزوم (moment distribution method)، لاحظت بأن أموراً عدة لم يتم التطرق إليها، وهي مهمة جداً في هذا المجال.. إحداها هو دراسة هذه الطريقة عندما يكون الإطار (frame) قابلاً للانزياح.. حيث أن الشرح كاملاً مع الأمثلة كان فقط للمنشآت الثابتة غير المزاحة..
كما أني أذكر أنه لم يتم التطرق لموضوع الحرارة وتأثيرها على المنشآت، خاصة المنشآت المزاحة.. 

شكراً جزيلاً من جديد.. وتقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

أشكركم جميعا وإن شاء الله سأحاول تنزيل محاضرات أخرى للدكتور عاطف


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولاإله غيرك


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

ياريت اللي يحمل يخبرني برأيه


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

أعرض عن الجاهل السفيه@@@فكل الذي قال فهو فيه

إذا نطق السفيه فلا تجبه@@@فخير إجابته السكوت​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> أعرض عن الجاهل السفيه@@@فكل الذي قال فهو فيه
> 
> 
> 
> إذا نطق السفيه فلا تجبه@@@فخير إجابته السكوت​




أتمنى معرفة سبب هذه المشاركة في هذا الموضوع.. 

فمن وجهة نظري بأن الرد على السفيه هو أمر ضروري حتى يتم وضع النقاط على الحروف..​


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أتمنى معرفة سبب هذه المشاركة في هذا الموضوع..
> 
> فمن وجهة نظري بأن الرد على السفيه هو أمر ضروري حتى يتم وضع النقاط على الحروف..[/center]


 
مجرد حكمة تذكرتها 

وأشكرك على المتابعة


----------



## مرادعبدالله (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

وجزاك أخ مراد خير الجزاء


----------



## eng abdallah (10 فبراير 2009)

لا تنس ذكر الله

سبحان الله
الحمد لله
الله أكبر
لا إله إلا الله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (10 فبراير 2009)

أشكر الاخ على المحاضرات لانها مفيده جداً
كما أنى كنت قد استنفت وضعها على المنتدى بعد أن بدأ المهندس محمد دنيا وضع 3 محاضرات الاولى
لكنى أرفض بشدة حكمة أو بيت شعر السفيه لانه موجه بشكل مقنع للمهندس الرائع أبو الحلول 
أخيراً رد على الاستاذ أبو الحلول 
الموضع ببساطه ان ده منهج الفرقة التالته مدنى فى تحليل الانشاءات فالدكتور اختصرته وطبق نظام جديد هو شرح المنهج فيديو وتسليمه للطلبة مقارومة منه للدروس الخصوصية و الورق والمذكرات
وانا بصفتى طااالب فى الفرقة التالته بقووول انه نجح بشكل كبيييير فى هدفه
هو كان مضطر انه يحذف بعض الاجزاء المهمه عمليا غير بس انا مش فاهم حاجه هنا هى ان احنا خدنا
frame with sway and without sway
وخدنا الحراره والهبوط بس على السريع وقاااال الحرارة والهبوط مش فى الامتحان بسسس فين المشكلة 
أنا هبعت للاخ أبو الحلول الكلام ده ان شاء الله


----------



## eng abdallah (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتك

وأنا نزلت الروابط منعندك


----------



## 0yaz9 (14 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله رب العرش العظيم


----------



## eng abdallah (15 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الشرح


----------



## احمد نابليون (6 مارس 2009)

للمهندس الذي يسال عن وجود محاضرات في تحليل الانشاءات 1 و 2
تحليل انشاءات3 تعني المنهج المقرر للانشاءات للفرقة الثالثة مدني للدكتور عاطف عراقي
وذلك لاني في هذة الدفعة هذا العام


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

احمد نابليون قال:


> للمهندس الذي يسال عن وجود محاضرات في تحليل الانشاءات 1 و 2
> تحليل انشاءات3 تعني المنهج المقرر للانشاءات للفرقة الثالثة مدني للدكتور عاطف عراقي
> وذلك لاني في هذة الدفعة هذا العام


 

شكرا على توضيحك

و أرجو أن تنتفع بها


----------



## الناصح الأمين (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م عبدالله

وأيضا الدكتور عاطف العراقي


----------



## amrnijad (14 مارس 2009)

احمد نابليون قال:


> للمهندس الذي يسال عن وجود محاضرات في تحليل الانشاءات 1 و 2
> تحليل انشاءات3 تعني المنهج المقرر للانشاءات للفرقة الثالثة مدني للدكتور عاطف عراقي
> وذلك لاني في هذة الدفعة هذا العام



شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً أخي


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## عمروزغلول (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## eng abdallah (15 مارس 2009)

عمروزغلول قال:


> مشكور جدا على الموضوع القيم


 

أسعدنا مرورك الكريم............


----------



## eng abdallah (17 مارس 2009)

الناصح الأمين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م عبدالله
> 
> وأيضا الدكتور عاطف العراقي


 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الناصح الأمين


----------



## tamer (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng abdallah (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم.........


----------



## b_nouri (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي

محاضرات قيمة فعلا.


----------



## eng abdallah (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم....


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا الدكتور عاطف والمهندس عبد الله وكل من قام بوضع هذه الروابط
نظرا لان بعض الاخوة لا يستطيعون الدخول الى موقع ال 4shared ,هذا رابط اخر لجميع المحاضرات على موقع اخر

http://ifile.it/h9kjgtv


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على المحاضرات


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس أنس............


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس محمود ياسين


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مارس 2009)

اللهم انفعنا بماعلمتنا


----------



## b_nouri (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي على المساهمة القيمة

جاري التحميل ، جزاك الله خيرا

فعلا محاضرات قيمة ، جعلها الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## eng abdallah (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

وتقبل الله دعائك


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

مرفوع للأعضاء الجدد.....


----------



## eng abdallah (2 أبريل 2009)

مرفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور عاطف وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل مساهماتكم ونرجو المزيد


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

وجزاك أخي الكريم خير الجزاء


----------



## خلف طارش الجشعمي (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بس كيفية التحميل صعبه شويه ممكن شرح الطريقه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خلف طارش الجشعمي (23 أبريل 2009)

*كيفية التحميل*

_شكرا_
لما دخلت على الرابط ماحملت اي شي....!!!:81::81::81::81:​


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2009)

خلف طارش الجشعمي قال:


> _شكرا_
> لما دخلت على الرابط ماحملت اي شي....!!!:81::81::81::81:​



السلام عليكم

ارجو الشرح ما هي المشكلة؟


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن من فضلكم تعديل الرابط وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## str (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو ممن لديه المحاضرات اعادة رفعها لاني بحاجتها ضروووووووووري جدا والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## donbosco (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا يا هندسه :]


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم لكن الروابط لا تعمل
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ,ولكن الملف غير موجود.
*


----------



## خالد قدورة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الملفات غير موجودة, ارجو التكرم بتنزيلها من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.طاهر (14 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم لكن الروابط لا تعمل
> تقبل خالص تحياتى



مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng abdallah (15 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط آخر 

هنا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​








 

 

 



 















​


----------



## eng abdallah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بلال محمد مرزوك (7 يناير 2010)

*رد*

جزاكم الله خيراااا ​


----------



## al araby 82 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا انت والدكتور عاطف


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (7 فبراير 2010)

والله محاضرات اكثر من رائعة وانا اتابعها هذه الأيام 
أنا متخرج عام 2003 م واراجع معلوماتي من خلالها


----------



## صهيب علي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخوية 

وان شاء الله ينفعنا واياكم


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في نشر هذه المحاضرات وعلى راسهم من قام بتحضيرها الا وهو الدكتور الفاضل عاطف العراقي


----------



## eng abdallah (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و في إضافاتكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء حل لمشكلة


----------



## eng abdallah (30 يوليو 2010)

الرابط يعمل جيداً


----------



## eng abdallah (30 يوليو 2010)

رابط آخر شغال

http://www.4shared.com/dir/JQWASAkR/sharing.html


----------



## خالد موسى1 (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كلّ الخير


----------



## eng abdallah (27 سبتمبر 2010)

و فيك بارك الله و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين اضافة الرابط في المشاركة 69 الى المشاركة الاولى كونه يعمل و الروابط في المشاركة الاولى القديمة محذوفة و لا تعمل حتى لا يسبب ذلك احباط للاعضاء عندما يتصفحون الموضوع و شكرا


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد رمضان2012 (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات دكتورنا الفاضل جزاه الله عنا وعن كل المهندسين خير الجزاء نفع الله به وأطال عمره وأدام عليه الصحة .


----------



## eng abdallah (2 مارس 2011)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين اضافة الرابط في المشاركة 69 الى المشاركة الاولى كونه يعمل و الروابط في المشاركة الاولى القديمة محذوفة و لا تعمل حتى لا يسبب ذلك احباط للاعضاء عندما يتصفحون الموضوع و شكرا



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرابط الموجود في أول مشاركة يعمل عندي و ليس فيه مشكلة

و سأطلب من المشرفين وضع الرابط الآخر الموجود في المشاركة 69 إن شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 مارس 2011)

eng abdallah قال:


> رابط آخر شغال
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/jqwasakr/sharing.html



تم تحديث الروابط في المشاركة الاولي 
شكرا اخي عبد الله وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## eng abdallah (7 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً م محيي
*


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## حويزي (26 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (22 يوليو 2013)

محاضرات جميلة جداً


----------



## abu Habib (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------

